# HAPPY CHRISTMAS!! <3



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Christmas to all our lovely LGBT friends on here 

Hope you all have a lovely day   

Lots of love Amber and Lynn xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

happy christmas xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing all you lovely ladies (and babies/LO's) a happy Christmas - hope Santa was good to you x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you ALL x x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas all of you!  Happy New Year too - and lots of baby dust for all of us TTC in 2010.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Xmas everyone!!

What did we all get I got some lovely black ugg boots (real ones lol  ) from DP and some new pink ( ) GHD's from MIL & FIL!!

Just got back from the theatre with DP's family... was good fun!

Its my 24th birthday tomorrow and we're going shopping and having lunch just me and DP.


----------

